

IBM Invests In MySQL/Oracle Competitor  - muriithi
http://www.internetnews.com/software/article.php/3736336

======
LogicHoleFlaw
It's good to see Postgres get some financial loving. It's my preferred open-
source DB. I like the features, performance, and cleanliness when compared to
MySQL.

I think the name change from "EnterpriseDB Postgres" to "Postgres Plus" and
"Postgres Plus Advanced Server" is a great idea. It gets the name "Postgres"
in a more prominent position and conveys the idea of their commercial product
as a step up from the freely available one.

------
brlewis
Go PostgreSQL!

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=109120>

------
henning
A RDBMS that tries to take being relational seriously, instead of trying to be
a fast filesystem with an SQL-like command syntax? Really? Gosh.

------
pius
Let's not forget about IBM's strategic hire of Damien Katz, the creator of
CouchDB.

